
Wikimedia pornography row deepens as Wales cedes rights - niyazpk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/10104946.stm
======
jacquesm
Great going by Fox News to put the squeeze on wikipedias corporate donors,
that will really help.

The world could do fine without Fox, I wonder what it would be like without
wikipedia. I use it only about 10 times per day or so :(

------
pavel_lishin
> On Sunday, in response, Jimmy Wales voluntarily revoked many of the
> "permissions" given to him as Wikipedia's founder, to delete and edit
> "protected" content on Wikimedia Commons.

> In a message to the Wikimedia Foundation mailing list he said this was "in
> the interest of encouraging this discussion to be about real
> philosophical/content issues, rather than be about me and how quickly I
> acted".

That's interesting. I wonder if it's true.

~~~
bbatsell
He's got the founder flag and access to the database, so he can easily just
flip the bits back whenever he wants to.

However, I've witnessed a number of debates over Jimbo's (ab)use of his
privileges and he's never done this in response, so he at least seems to be
taking it seriously (for Wikipedia e-drama values of "seriously").

~~~
duskwuff
Jimbo still has the founder flag. What he's done has been to remove most of
its privileges:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Log&us...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Log&user=Jimbo+Wales)

